# FreeBSD 9.1 VirtualBox and some office



## VampirD (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone been able to compile virtualbox-ose and libreoffice or koffice-kde4 on FreeBSD 9.1?


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes to emulators/virtualbox-ose and editors/libreoffice, on FreeBSD/i386 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, both on 9.1-STABLE.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 11, 2013)

VampirD said:
			
		

> Anyone has been able to compile virtualbox-ose and libreoffice or koffice-kde4 on FreeBSD 9.1?



I recently compiled virtualbox-ose 4.2.6 and libreoffice 4.0.1, but I do not use koffice so ... 

Version: 9.1-STABLE@r246469


----------



## VampirD (Mar 12, 2013)

FreeBSD hates me. I spent all day trying to compile it and failed on FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p1. Tomorrow when I get access to the PC again I'll post the errors I get.


----------

